# SONY Xperia NXT series discussion



## randomuser111 (Mar 12, 2012)

*tech.mikeshouts.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/Sony-Xperia-NXT-Series-1.jpg
*www-static.sonymobile.com/blogs.dir/0/files/2012/03/xperia-sola-gallery-06-940x529.png

*XPERIA S *

4.3 inch 1280x720 HD Reality Display
12 mp rear camera with 1080p video capture, front camera 720p HD
32 GB storage
1 GB RAM
1.5 ghz Dual Core CPU
1.5 second from sleep mode to taking a picture. 
Anti Stain Coating
NFC
Playstation Certified
Rs.29990 MRP 

*XPERIA P*
4.0 inch qHD Sony WhiteMagic display with 1000 nits brightness
1 GB RAM 
1 ghz Dual Core CPU
16 GB storage
8 mp rear camera with 1080p video capture
NFC
85 hour music playback time
Aluminum unibody chassis
Anti Stain coating
HDMI output
Xperia SMART Dock for full PC experience*
Rs.23990 MRP

*XPERIA U*
3.5 inch 854x480 Reality Display
5 mp rear camera with 720p video capture
8GB storage
512 mb RAM
1 ghz dual core CPU
Changeable bottom caps and illumination effect
3D surround sound
Anti Stain Coating
Fast Capture
Smart Headset Pro bundled
Rs.16990 MRP

*XPERIA SOLA*
3.7 inch 854x480 screen with Mobile Bravia Engine and Floating Touch
5 megapixel camera with 720p video capture
1 ghz U8500 ST-Ericsson Dual Core CPU
512MB RAM
8 GB Internal storage, microSD card support upto 32 GB
NFC
Hard coated shatterproof sheet on scratch-resistant glass
DLNA
Fast Capture
107 grams weight

MRP 19990

Available - April end/Early May


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 12, 2012)

Xperia U for me  I can't handle 4.x inches screen


----------



## kbar1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Xperia U for 17k!!! And here I was thinking VFM and Sony don't belong in the same sentence...


----------



## MyGeekTips (Mar 12, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Xperia U for me  I can't handle 4.x inches screen



Xperia U only have 4GB Inbuilt & There is no expandable memory slot. 

@OP: Correct your post. Xperia U only have 4GB Memory Inbuilt.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 12, 2012)

MyGeekTips said:


> Xperia U only have 4GB Inbuilt & There is no expandable memory slot.
> 
> @OP: Correct your post. Xperia U only have 4GB Memory Inbuilt.



Oops, then rejected. I would pick up ray any day.


----------



## mitraark (Mar 12, 2012)

*media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lf1u6euYOb1qbg7b6.jpg



> Xperia U only have 4GB Inbuilt & There is no expandable memory slot.



*0.tqn.com/d/webtrends/1/0/J/A/-/-/y-u-no.png


----------



## MyGeekTips (Mar 12, 2012)

Well the Xperia U will be an epic fail because of internal memory & no expandable memory. Atleast in India, where our memory is always loaded with useless stuffs.


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 12, 2012)

MyGeekTips said:


> Xperia U only have 4GB Inbuilt & There is no expandable memory slot.
> 
> @OP: Correct your post. Xperia U only have 4GB Memory Inbuilt.



That's wrong info. Xperia U has total *8 GB* memory not 4. 
2 GB - for apps and games, phone memory
2 GB- reserved for system
4GB - for photos, videos, music and personal data. 

2+2+4 = 8 GB. 

There was a mistake in the official specs page which led to this confusion. But rest assured Xperia U has 8 GB memory. You can confirm in the whitepaper below
LINK

Same as Nokia Lumia 710, HTC Radar, Htc Mozart, HTC 7 Pro, Iphone 3GS,Iphone 4 8GB and others. These phones, especially Nokia Lumia 710 has been quite successful with just 8 gb memory so I really doubt the Xperia U will be an "epic fail". 

Also the prices I posted are just MRP. Xperia U will retail for about 15k in stores. The Iphone 4 sells with 8 Gb memory at more than twice the price of the Xperia U and I don't see a lot of people complain about the non expandable memory in the IP4 8GB. 
And yes there are a lot of folks who want more than 8 GB storage, but there are also a lot of others who would be more than happy with 8GB storage.


----------



## varunparakh (Mar 12, 2012)

Xperia P <24k ! ! So, for me, it takes SGSA out of the picture, since it is to be priced similar but has a 5MP cam and not as good a design!
Will wait for the prices to fall down or to get my hands on some coupon!!

Btws, are these prices legitimate ?


----------



## MyGeekTips (Mar 12, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> That's wrong info. Xperia U has total *8 GB* memory not 4.
> 2 GB - for apps and games, phone memory
> 2 GB- reserved for system
> 4GB - for photos, videos, music and personal data.
> ...



Sony should have not done a silly mistake on their site. Now sites like GSMArena, etc have added 4gb in their specs list. Well, I was talking about 4GB memory. Now it is 8gb so no problem because memory is reserved for system too. In 4GB the real size we get is very less. I'm planning to go for this phone btw.


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 12, 2012)

^
I agree but you have to understand that they have been working day and night to move everything over from sonyericsson.com to sonymobile.com and changing everything so soon plus adding new info can lead to mistakes. 

@varunparakh

yes the prices are "almost" legitimate as the source of the pricing is a Sony Mobile Communications India document that was leaked a few weeks back. I am guessing the Xperia P should have a street price of about 22.5-23k.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 12, 2012)

8Gb is less. they should have went with something like 12Gb. 2Gb for system + apps is more than enough. Unless filled with crapwares, Android doesn't need more than 500Mb for installation and 1.5Gb for data is enough. Rest 10Gb can be utilized for user's stuff.

though, at 15k, this will wipe the floor of any Motorola, LG or Samsung mobile only by the raw looks. specs aside.


----------



## mitraark (Mar 12, 2012)

Read in aa comment in GSMArena that the battery is 1300 MHz. Too low , especially for an Android ?


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 12, 2012)

^
Yes but the Xperia U uses the ST-Ericsson NovaThor U8500 chipset which is much more battery efficient than other SoCs. So even with the 1320mAh battery, its battery life will be quite good.


----------



## varunparakh (Mar 13, 2012)

As it seems, both Xperia P & U are good to take out their competitors out of the market!

Anyone aiming for a handset btw 16-22 will probably go for either of the two.

Apart from the NO-AMOLED & NO-GORRILA Glass, these phones are superb! The memory, though not expandable, but is more or less sufficient for MOST of the users!! 

SGSA looked great is now looking just another from Samsung! 

Nova Thor 8500 will tc of the battery and the GPU will run all the HD games! The 8MP in Xperia P and white magic is sure to win hearts! 

I am in love! A Sony ericsson users seems to be all in to get a Ericsson less Sony now


----------



## Sparky19 (Mar 13, 2012)

@randomuser : Are you sure about the pricing of these smart phones ? Because Sony is now selling arc s at 28k. Wouldn't they be pricing the new gen better phones much higher ?


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 13, 2012)

@ Sparky19

I think the U and P are well priced. I assume you are asking specifically about the Xperia S. Well yes it is priced at the same price as Arc (just 1k more) for a reason . Cuz its only the Sony Xperia flagship for 3 months. And comes with only Cortex A9 dual core S3 CPU. So pricing it much higher isn't justified as it has basically same specs as many 2011 phones. 
They will charge MUCH higher for their NEW phones, but Xperia S isn't that phone.  There will be a 37k phone as well from Sony in September. And a 33k phone in July.


----------



## Sparky19 (Mar 13, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> @ Sparky19
> 
> I think the U and P are well priced. I assume you are asking specifically about the Xperia S. Well yes it is priced at the same price as Arc (just 1k more) for a reason . Cuz its only the Sony Xperia flagship for 3 months. And comes with only Cortex A9 dual core S3 CPU. So pricing it much higher isn't justified as it has basically same specs as many 2011 phones.



Ya i am very surprised with Xperia S pricing because i expected it to be priced around 35k considering it to be a flagship model from Sony.  
Personally though i am more interested in Xperia P. At 24k it seems well priced. A silly question - Are these the MRP's ? So can we expect them to be sold for 1-2k less on online sites like Flipkart ?


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 13, 2012)

^
Yes the actual prices would be about 1-2k lower. 

XPERIA SOLA announced. World's first smartphone with Floating Touch technology. 

Xperia? sola - Get entertained with a sense of magic - YouTube

Product Page 

It was earlier leaked as "pepper" MT27i.

*www-static.sonymobile.com/blogs.dir/0/files/2012/03/xperia-sola-masses-of-music-460.png


----------



## Sparky19 (Mar 13, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> Yes the actual prices would be about 1-2k lower.



This is just brilliant, looks like the Xperia nxt series will be sure shot success. Just cant wait for it. 
Will it be launched in April ?


----------



## reddead (Mar 13, 2012)

price sources??


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 13, 2012)

reddead said:


> price sources??



Source: Sony Mobile Communications India
*www.phonearena.com/images/articles/55857-image/

@topic

Updated original post with Xperia SOLA.


----------



## reddead (Mar 13, 2012)

looking forward to P, its a shame there's no card slot


----------



## mitraark (Mar 13, 2012)

reddead said:


> looking forward to P, its a shame there's no card slot



Yes it is unfortunate, but we can definitely live with 12 GB if the need arises. If the phone is priced as it being rumoured and it works as per its specs , i would agree to overlook this shortcoming.


----------



## varunparakh (Mar 27, 2012)

Xperia S to be out on April 14th(as told by Sony flagship store), Xperia P (April 23rd world wide launch as rumored over the internet)


----------



## bhaskar (Mar 27, 2012)

varunparakh said:


> Xperia S to be out on April 14th(as told by Sony flagship store), Xperia P (April 23rd world wide launch as rumored over the internet)



Any recent update on the price of Xperia P? I hope i will be able to buy it. But have a budget of only 20k 

I can see the Xperia S marked as "New" in Sonys website. They have changed it from "Coming Soon". Does it mean it is launched and availbale for buying now?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 27, 2012)

will be available soon thats why new. But depends on retailers. how fast they stack it.


----------



## nitin_a (Mar 27, 2012)

When will Xperia U and Sola be launched.?


----------



## sky770 (Mar 27, 2012)

din't yall read my post..? (hmmmphh ) "Ditching All | Going SE"


----------



## achyutaghosh (Mar 28, 2012)

Xperia S available on ebay for INR 32,290/-


----------



## bhaskar (Mar 28, 2012)

They are selling Xperia S in ebay at 32.4k... Here Brand New Original & Sealed Sony Xperia S - LT26i | eBay

But sadly its only on Dealer warranty


----------



## theserpent (Mar 30, 2012)

*Xperia Sola*
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=FK8w94e9zVw



Xperia P seems to have a good battery backup


----------



## reddead (Mar 30, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Sony Xperia Sola Hands On - Floating Touch Display Test at Droidcon 2012 - YouTube
> 
> CHeck it
> 
> Xperia P seems to have a good battery backup



that video is of xperia sola....where's  p?


----------



## TheLetterD (Apr 5, 2012)

Sony Ericsson Xperia S: Price in India, Reviews, Specification: Flipkart.com

Xperia S on pre-order!


----------



## varunparakh (Apr 11, 2012)

Xperia U,P & SOLA to be launched in India in the next quarter! Courtesy Hindustan Times!! Maan, what d! Next quarter starts from May but how long then after?


----------



## sky770 (Apr 11, 2012)

varunparakh said:


> Xperia U,P & SOLA to be launched in India in the next quarter! Courtesy Hindustan Times!! Maan, what d! Next quarter starts from May but how long then after?



by mid of may possibly may end


----------



## randomuser111 (May 5, 2012)

XPERIA U up for pre order on Letsbuy  Price 17399. So street price would be around 16k.
Available around second week of May.  

Buy Sony Xperia U (Black White) at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews


----------



## aroraanant (May 5, 2012)

^^^^
Thanks for sharing that.....
So finally here comes a dual core phone for around 16-17k


----------



## sach1000rt (May 6, 2012)

xperia u flipkart price - 16500/- but Its already out of stock. HAHAHAHA

Sony Xperia U: Price in India, Reviews, Specification: Flipkart.com


----------



## bhaskar (May 7, 2012)

Any news about the Xperia P?


----------



## aroraanant (May 7, 2012)

Don't know, many people are waiting for it.
And also for one s.


----------



## varunparakh (May 7, 2012)

Is Xperia U worth buying in the same price bracket ? Better than One V ? (Bigger screen & better battery vs dual core proccy and super awesome looks)


EDIT : 

HOLY CRAP : Xperia U is now 1k costlier :O 17,499


----------



## aroraanant (May 7, 2012)

Just wait for few days....


----------



## sach1000rt (May 7, 2012)

xperia u release date - 10/5/2012 according to flipkart and 8 GB internal memory as stated on that website.


----------



## bhaskar (May 11, 2012)

Xperia Sola is available for preorder in Flipkart now @ 19999

Sony Xperia Sola: Price in India, Reviews, Specification: Flipkart.com


----------



## Rutshah (May 19, 2012)

Guys any update on Launch date of Xperia P. Sony website is already showing all the three next gen phones as new. Does it mean that they all have been officially launched.

Sony Website:


----------



## Rutshah (May 19, 2012)

Xperia P is going to be launched on 25th May. Infibeam has started pre-booking it.

Link


----------



## aroraanant (May 21, 2012)

Its available for pre order at infibeam for 25.5k, OMG....the price is so high.I doubt anyone is gonna buy it at that price.


----------



## mitraark (May 21, 2012)

Price of Xperia U Rs 15,999 at BuyThePrice , so maybe this initial pricing of P will also come down.


----------



## ajaymailed (May 22, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> That's wrong info. Xperia U has total *8 GB* memory not 4.
> 2 GB - for apps and games, phone memory
> 2 GB- reserved for system
> 4GB - for photos, videos, music and personal data.
> ...


I am curious to know why Sony didn't provide option for micro sd card. with sd card, even 4 GB would be more than happy for everyone.



> Its available for pre order at infibeam for 25.5k, OMG....the price is so high.I doubt anyone is gonna buy it at that price.


Sony was probably the last in releasing dual core proc phone. they priced Xperia Arc & Arc S with 512 MB RAM and single core processor at around 25K & 3 inch display sized Xperia Active at 19K. So its not a big surprise.


----------



## aroraanant (May 22, 2012)

But I really liked their Neo V, but still I think it could be 1-2k cheaper.
But in that price bracket it is a nice phone.
I didn't liked their Arc at all.
But they are coming with something good these days, the only thing they have to do is look at the pricing also.
I think they give the phones a higher price tag in the starting because they lower down the price with time


----------



## coolest111 (May 25, 2012)

xperia U, P and Sola
are priced at Rs 17,399, Rs 25,799 and Rs 20,449
 respectively.


----------

